# kik messenger



## choufre (2 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

je voudrai installer kik messenger sur un iphone 4.
La version iOS est 7.1.2.

je ne trouve pas l'app sur le App Store.
Lorsque je passe par le site de l'éditeur, le lien me renvoie vers une page blanche sur l'App Store. 


Je ne vois pas sur les forums qu'il y a un pb particulier.Il semble que cette app soit bien dispo dans le monde iOS. 


merci de votre aide.

ps: j'ai vérifié les restrictions "+17" à priori c'est ok. 
c'est à dire qu'elles ne sont pas activées. Je ne les ai jamais utilisées.


----------



## Lauange (3 Octobre 2014)

Il n'est plus disponible sur le store français.


----------



## choufre (4 Octobre 2014)

possibilité de passer par un autre store ?

merci


----------



## Lauange (4 Octobre 2014)

Oui mais je ne sais pas le faire. Cela a déjà était traité plusieurs fois dans le forum.


----------



## choufre (4 Octobre 2014)

J'ai résolu.
Il faut se créer un compte itunes en région anglaise (UK par ex.) et on trouve kik très facilement.
Après installation, on peut revenir à son itunes par défaut. 

J'imagine que ca fonctionne pour toute app non présente sur le itune France. 

On trouve très facilement les explications pour se déconnecter de itunes et s'en créer un ds un autre pays.

Merci Lauange !


----------

